# Denbigh asylum - legally dead



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where I might find a copy of Denbigh asylum, Legally Dead?


Thanks


----------



## night crawler (Mar 26, 2012)

You could try Abe Books


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 26, 2012)

I hear the bearded one sells them


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you referring to the bearded guy with the scary dog?


----------

